# Career Choice



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Alright, so I've always thought I should study medicine. I mean, it's the natural choice, isn't it? And it would be easier for me: both of my parents are doctors.
However, I'm not sure I'd fully enjoy it. Biology itself is interesting..and I do like meeting new people, and have a lot of patience and everything...but idk...I _hate_ going to my mom's office. I wouldn't want to deal with beepers and patients calling me even when I'm not at work/ enjoying my vacation.
Also another problem with being a doctor is my fear of syringes....It doens't overcome me, but I don't like them and I don't know if I'd be able to inject anyone.
I do, however, have a steady hand and sharp eyes (when my glasses are on >.>
I believe I have the mental capacity and perseverance for just about any career.
I do enjoy helping people, but my sense of help" people could just include providing entertainment or advice. Not any pills. I don't like it when they become dependent, though I must admit they really do help. 
And I don't know how I'd deal with hearing everyone's problems constantly-- EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. It'd get me pretty down.
I love animals-- especially the big ones.
I really like looking at eyes. They are something I really notice-- not just when I'm thinking about a romatic/sexual partner, but everything. Lizards, Horses, Goats, Dogs, Humans, Fish. If it's got an eye- I'm interested.
I also really love art. I am going to take a 3D Animation class now, as well as intro to art.
So....Idk, what would be some good career choices for a ENFJ? Any suggestions that fit within my interests? I also don't mind suggestions that don't have to do with my interests-- I'd like to at least think about every option possible


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you should follow your heart, Marshy (that's my name for you, it's quicker than typing your full username). You're young so you have plenty of time to figure it out. Even if you enter a career and suddenly realise it's not for you it's not the end of the world. Just put it down to life experience. You'll find what's right for you.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I think you should follow your heart, Marshy (that's my name for you, it's quicker than typing your full username). You're young so you have plenty of time to figure it out. Even if you enter a career and suddenly realise it's not for you it's not the end of the world. Just put it down to life experience. You'll find what's right for you.


Thanks Holly  
I know it's not the end of the world...but...depending on furutre decisions...I'll only have so much money :/ I want to start directing myself intow hat I think will be the right direction. I'm still keeping it broad and being open to everything-- I'm working on getting the best grades I can get and taking all the AP classes I can wiggle myself into (XD) but I still think it's important to start heading in one general direction....
Anamation sounds _really _cool!! >.< Especially all the 3D stuff...I found a magazine on it today and it was just_ amazing_! Wow...the sutff that you can make....I was really impressed...I mean, I think I'm really into art already....*holds up 3 pads and manican she bought with her own measely scraps of money* >.>; Usually my mom buys everything for me XD 
Whenever I'm watching a movie or seeing osmeone play a video game I'm constantly looking at the graphics. I have a freind that's also into art...she wants to be a concept artist, but for me...I'm more interested in making my fantasies as life-like as I can. I really like the animation stuff...I hope the classes this year don't screw it up for me e_e
~~~
And wow, I'm getting a lot of nicknames xD Smores, Marsh, Marshy...get a lot in rl too >.> And other sites....let's see....Cherry, Dawn, Miche, Mich, Mitch, Michi, Michelley, Assassin, Silent Assassin, Sleeping Assassin, Michelin, Michelona, You with the face, Shell, Elle, Yaoi Master, Buxi.....did I miss any? o.o


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Why don't you do animation then? Like I said, follow your heart and you sound like you're really passionate about it. Ninja studies (or did study I can't remember what he told me know) animation so why don't you ask him for some advice?


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Why don't you do animation then? Like I said, follow your heart and you sound like you're really passionate about it. Ninja studies (or did study I can't remember what he told me know) animation so why don't you ask him for some advice?


O: Okies! <3
I'm just scared that I'll get into it and then I don't really like it >.> It's happened with biology before...more because of my experiences with teachers more than anything else >.< So I hope this class doesn't screw it up for me again :/


----------

